# Black Forest Industries - MK7/MQB Control Arms with RS3 Solid Rubber Bushing



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*We just released our new New MK7 / MQB Performance Control Arms with RS3 Solid Rubber Bushing!*

*PURCHASE CONTROL ARMS WITH BUSHINGS - HERE*
*PURCHASE BUSHINGS ALONE - HERE*










*A WORLD FIRST solid rubber bushing upgrade for MQB vehicles

These RS3 style solid rubber control arm bushings make the best possible OEM+ upgrade for your MQB vehicle. By eliminating the voids in the rubber and having a completely solid rubber bushing, you will gain a significant amount of feel and response during spirited driving, while introducing minimal additional noise, vibration or harshness into the cabin.

The benefits of a solid rubber bushing include:*


Less deflection of the control arm under load 
Reduced deflection under "bump" load
Increased quickness on steering turn-in
Decreased Wheel hop on launch


















​


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*PURCHASE BUSHINGS ALONE - HERE*

Updated the thread for the DIY'ers out there that only want the bushings


----------



## alltracktom (Aug 12, 2017)

Why wouldn't I just buy RS3 control arms? Aren't they compatible with other MQB cars?


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

alltracktom said:


> Why wouldn't I just buy RS3 control arms? Aren't they compatible with other MQB cars?


I have not priced them but perhaps cost could be a consideration? For those of us with the squeak in the OEM bushings this appears to be a viable option and I have bookmarked these as a possibility for when the current bushings/control arms begin to act up.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

alltracktom said:


> Why wouldn't I just buy RS3 control arms? Aren't they compatible with other MQB cars?


RS3 control arms would be about double the price of ours. Also, our bushing is a full solid rubber whereas the RS3 does have a small void in it. Our bushing is close to the TTRS which also uses a different control arm than the standard A3/S3/MK7.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We have a few of these in stock and ready to go.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Black Friday at Black Forest 2020


It's That Time of Year. You've been asking for it, and here it is. This is our ONLY sale of the year. There will never be a better time to save on all of those products that you've had your eye on for the last few months. You have exactly 7 days to take advantage of these deals, and after that...




blackforestindustries.com














*It's That Time of Year.*
You've been asking for it, and here it is. This is our ONLY sale of the year. There will never be a better time to save on all of those products that you've had your eye on for the last few months. You have exactly 7 days to take advantage of these deals, and after that 7th day, that's it. Save on our all new V2 Engine Mounts, or our just released GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob for DSG / Auto cars, or get an incredible deal on one of our Lightweight Flywheel and Clutch Kits. There are literally thousands of parts to choose from and there's no reason not to get a little something for yourself at the absolute best price. As usual, enjoy FREE SHIPPING on all of our BFI parts listed below. You won't find a better deal out there.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------

